# [SOLVED] How To Use Windows Wireless Network Wizard And Not Intel PROset/Wireless



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

I had to install the wireless tool and it uses Intel PROset/Wireless and everytime i start the laptop up i have to manually connect to the network, I would like to change it to use the Windows Wireless wizard, but im not sure how to.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: How To Use Windows Wireless Network Wizard And Not Intel PROset/Wireless*

There should be an option under the Windows Wireless Wizard to tell the system to let Windows manage the connection. I don't have a laptop or any other wireless toys with me right now so I can't give a step-by-step, but I know that's where to start.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: How To Use Windows Wireless Network Wizard And Not Intel PROset/Wireless*

Done It cheers, It was one of the advanced settings.


----------

